# I Wish I Wish About That Fish...



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish some of the bigger species of fish out there wouldnt get that big..

for example 

Red Tail Catfish
African Tiger Fish
Arapaima's
Other Species of Cat's

& of Course the Infamous Mbu

It just totally sucks that some of these Giants get Massive..


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

How about a small aro? That'd be cool too B)


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I wish the other way around, 

I wish that betta's could get 18" to 24" long (body not including tails)


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol imagine a 16" veil tail guppy lol!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

id love to have a african tiger that stays @ 24inch's..


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> I wish some of the bigger species of fish out there wouldnt get that big..
> 
> for example
> 
> ...


The question is wouldn't they be less desirable to you if they weren't that big?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> id love to have a african tiger that stays @ 24inch's..


Get a Hydrocynus somonorum as they max out only at 21". Hydrocynus tanzaniae only max out at 10". Not all African Tigerfish get huge. Even a Goliat Tigerfish will take time to get to 30". A Hydrocynus vittatus will likely max out 24-30" captivity.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hgi said:


> I wish the other way around,
> 
> I wish that betta's could get 18" to 24" long (body not including tails)


Get a Redtail Giant Gouramis as they are giant bettas in steroids.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

BullDog said:


> How about a small aro? That'd be cool too B)


African butterflyfish will be in that category. The only closes to the arowana that stay 4-5 inches.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> The question is wouldn't they be less desirable to you if they weren't that big?


They will actually go crazy if they stay small. But they grow big and that's why not many are able to keep them unless the person at the LFS tells the buyer that they only grow to the size of the aquarium.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> lol imagine a 16" veil tail guppy lol!


I can imagine that would be a nice feeder for a 30" monster fish. Lol! They would breed fast that many monster fish keeper will breed them for feeders.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Umbee, Dovii, giant snakehead and mbu puffer.... If I only had room for a few monster tanks and the money to buy said tanks.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't wish the fish got smaller, just the opposite in fact, I wish the big tanks were the price of small tanks, that would make great sense for the large fish (or colonies) you want to keep!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

A 12" great white shark would be nice. And i hope it's fresh water too! Although it would probably loose the "great" in its name.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i'd want a pima, a sturgeon, or a paddlefish


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> i'd want a pima, a sturgeon, or a paddlefish


I can get paddlefish as by August it will be my bday present for myself.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> A 12" great white shark would be nice. And i hope it's fresh water too! Although it would probably loose the "great" in its name.


I got one made of rubber bought it from Toys r Us 8 years ago. Still alive eating the small army men. Lol!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i wish that many fish in the hobby were only 1 inch....


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I can get paddlefish as by August it will be my bday present for myself.


oh nice... better be a lot of pics on BCA of them 

aren't paddlefish extremely difficult to raise? i was under the impression they required cold, fast moving water, not to mention they're filter feeders so feeding them would be an interesting obstacle no? Also, what size tank do you intend to put them in?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> oh nice... better be a lot of pics on BCA of them
> 
> aren't paddlefish extremely difficult to raise? i was under the impression they required cold, fast moving water, not to mention they're filter feeders so feeding them would be an interesting obstacle no? Also, what size tank do you intend to put them in?


They are temperate fish just like gars, bowfins and channa argus. Filter feeders is not a problem. I have an african arowana that is also a filte feeder. I'm a person that likes to try just about any fish I want. Experience is learn from experment and observation.

I'm BCA mad scientist!


----------

